# GO GATORS!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be cheerin myself hoarse tonight!

GO ORANGE AND BLUE!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What's vegas odds for them right now?

Will the winner beat the loser by more than 14 (e.g. a blowout)

I'm just wonderin...

Should be a good game!

Ryan


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Simonson,

I'm pretty much indifferent to either team but I have just recently consulted with the "football powers that be" and they have informed me that the Gators are going to get...............STOMPED!!!

Hey......."the football powers that be" never lie man!!! Its scary..... 8)

Just for the record I'm going to be cheering for the Florida boys but thats because my brother-in-law in an overbearing Buckeye fan. :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

this will not be a good game, the best game of the year is already over, and boise state came on the upside of that one.

florida has no chance whatsoever.....................but tonight will tell, that's why they play the game right boys.... :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

As much as this Nebraska fan hates florida teams, I will be cheering for the gators just so I can see who the BCS gives the National Title to.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

it's half time and the Gators are kickin butt, who would have thought this?I usually go for the underdog but like a close game, so far the underdog is winning but it hasn't been a very close game. We will see what the second half brings.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So will Boise State be the only undefeated?

Boise State Broncos National Champs baby!!!!

This should be the definitive moment to break the stalemate in getting a national college football tournament....

Ryan


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

wow, hats off to the Gators :beer: . They came out and gave it all. Troy Smith sure didn't look like a Hiesman Trophy winner tonight. He wasn't scrambling, he was running like a little school girl.

Gators and Broncos split the title for 2006


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats NJ!!!

Good call Tator........... :down:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rowdy Reptiles Rule! UF defeats OSU 41-14! 2006 BCS Champions!! 

It was a loud night at the Simonson household!

I bet with my heart, thinking the Gators would win - but not in such dominating fashion. I've never seen Defense like that from the orange and blue. They were an absolute rainstorm on the line and QB for OSU. UF recorded six sacks against a team that gave up only 13 ALL YEAR!

A very deserving, yet still humble, Chris Leak with MVP honors. And Urban Meyer needs a name change - how about "Urban Legend" now!

It would have been a tougher win for the Gators had Ginn stayed in the game. That kickoff return scared me.

All in all, a great win in "make-a-statement" fashion. I'm a happy Gator this morning! Thanks for the congrats. Look to see you all back on the *****in' board with me next year, begging for a playoff system in 2010.



> florida has no chance whatsoever


That's why Tator is a Cubs fan. I'll do you a favor for this season, Tator

*"The Cubs Have No Chance Whatsoever!" *
(May they win it all in 7 games over the Yankees. :wink: )


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

did NOT see that coming

apparently 870 must've put all his money on florida beings he's so smart and can predict outcomes of college and pro sports............he will no longer be part of this site because he's a millionare now and will reside in Vegas to continue on betting against teams that are 30 to 1 favorites to win...................which will eventally make him a gazillionare, my hats off to you 870 for making such bold predictions and being right all the time, looks like it's paid off for you.........................just think of me, a loser who can never predict a game right, in your will. my hats off to you
you are a true winner......


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

When did I predict the game, I simply tormented you for giving Florida no chance. Good try though, by the way my lavish home in vegas is going to be complete in late march. You can bring the Mrs. down for a weekend and swim in my gold lined pool.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> n my gold lined pool.


Accented in Carolina blue trim I suppose? LOL! :lol:

Do you think a Florida/UNC matchup is in the works for NCAA BB this year?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't see why not......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Do you think a Florida/UNC matchup is in the works for NCAA BB this year?


Ohhhh!! *eagerly rubs hands together in anticipation*


----------

